# Bucks not clean teated



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

What would your thoughts be on a boer buck that is NOT clean teated, who had a split teat or non functional teat?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Straight to freezer camp!


----------



## icboers (Dec 6, 2010)

I would not use him as a breeding buck. His kids may not show the defect but they will then carry the gene for teat issues for later generations.

Karla


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

how do ya know the buck has a non-functioning teat? LOL JK

I would weigh that compared to the conformation, I wouldn't say that I'd KILL the buck for having a small defect like that

jus sayin


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know about Boers, I know they have different teat standards, but you can't register a Kinder with a defect like that. 

Jan


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Non functional meaning no orifice, sorry should have made that more clear haha  
Wouldn't he pass on defects to his kids?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh, i thought he was a terminal herdsire.

ok well if you are planning on -keeping- & -breeding- his offspring, then I'd pass.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php

look at this chart and tell me the number of the teat structure he has...... :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Maggie said:


> Non functional meaning no orifice, sorry should have made that more clear haha
> Wouldn't he pass on defects to his kids?


Its possible...but then again anything is possible. I have used both 2 & 4 clean teated bucks here.
One yr had a cluster teat buckling out of 2 teated dam. Sire had 4.
Last season used 2 teated buck on both 2 & 4 teated does. Still got 4 teats on some doelings out of 2 teated dams.
Personally I would never use any buck, 2 or 4, unless they are clean.


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm with Alaska . If the bucks offspring are being sold as breeding stock I wouldn't want him as a herd sire. If the buck throws exceptionaly fast growing meaty kids that are headed to market I wouldn't care if he had seven non functioning teats.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Agree with DPW. 

I also would registered NONE of his kids even if they turn out really nice. Teat issues can show up again in later generations even if his kids have flawless teats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It all depends on what Maggie... is breeding for...... if it is just meat goats ...or brush management ..........not breeding type goats to sell in a breeding program...... then...there is nothing wrong with it..... especially if ....the Does.... can feed the kids with no issues..... :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> It all depends on what Maggie... is breeding for...... if it is just meat goats ...or brush management ..........not breeding type goats to sell in a breeding program...... then...there is nothing wrong with it..... especially if ....the Does.... can feed the kids with no issues..... :wink:


So very true & thanks for the reminder Pam, I tend to not take that into consideration but at least Maggie has some well rounded opinions! 

s


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> So very true & thanks for the reminder Pam, I tend to not take that into consideration but at least Maggie has some well rounded opinions!
> 
> s


NP.......... HeHe... :laugh: :wink: :thumb:


----------

